# Bangalore "Silicon Valley of India"



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

engineer.akash said:


> Copyright Jafar Kotakal http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


cross posting from SSC I


----------



## Sriram27 (Sep 27, 2010)

Now that's green!! Love it!!


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

deekshith said:


> 11-09 India Sept 2011 11 (1) by gus_estrella, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 11-09 India Sept 2011 13 (1) by gus_estrella, on Flickr
> ...


cross posting from SSC I


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Living block at Taj west end hotel, Bangalore*


Statuesque by Nitinv29 .....will catch up soon!, on Flickr

*Bangalore Central | Bellandur*


Bangalore Central | Bellandur by @[email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Sriram27 (Sep 27, 2010)

Credit : Alfred Molon



























Credit : Shunya.net


----------



## Sriram27 (Sep 27, 2010)

Skybar, Bangalore


Sky Bar at UB City, Bangalore by myhsu, on Flickr


Sky Bar at UB City, Bangalore by myhsu, on Flickr


Sky Bar at UB City, Bangalore by myhsu, on Flickr


Sky Bar at UB City, Bangalore by myhsu, on Flickr

Bangalore cityscape


Sky Bar at UB City, Bangalore by myhsu, on Flickr


Bangalore 100 by myhsu, on Flickr


Bangalore 093 by myhsu, on Flickr


----------



## Sriram27 (Sep 27, 2010)

Random Street Shots

IMG_0034 by Sriram Raghuveer, on Flickr

IMG_0033 by Sriram Raghuveer, on Flickr

IMG_0031 by Sriram Raghuveer, on Flickr

IMG_0029 by Sriram Raghuveer, on Flickr

IMG_0028 by Sriram Raghuveer, on Flickr

IMG_0027 by Sriram Raghuveer, on Flickr

IMG_0017 by Sriram Raghuveer, on Flickr

IMG_0016 by Sriram Raghuveer, on Flickr

IMG_0039 by Sriram Raghuveer, on Flickr

IMG_0040 by Sriram Raghuveer, on Flickr

IMG_0045 by Sriram Raghuveer, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates from Bangalore.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

IISc, Bangalore










credit: Sunil Kedia's posts on Geocities


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice pictures! thanks


----------



## Sriram27 (Sep 27, 2010)

Credit : Vijay

386298_309451195754795_194254377274478_1051040_1874907526_n by Sriram Raghuveer, on Flickr

Credit : Vijay

385788_309450615754853_194254377274478_1051032_1462287008_n by Sriram Raghuveer, on Flickr

Credit: Vijay

388918_309451132421468_194254377274478_1051039_1062741268_n by Sriram Raghuveer, on Flickr


----------



## Sriram27 (Sep 27, 2010)

More bangalore aerials

TV Tower

The TV Tower, RT Nagar and Palace Ground by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr

Bangalore palace and Palace Grounds

Bangalore Palace & Palace Grounds by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr


IMG_0447 by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr

M.G Road and the metro

MG Road and the Metro Tracks by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr


IMG_0442 by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr

Inner Ring Road

Diamond District, Royal Orchid & a view of the Inner Ring Road by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr


EGL in the foreground & Diamond District behind by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr


IMG_0435 by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr


The Elevated Express Road by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics from one of my favourite cities !


----------



## Sriram27 (Sep 27, 2010)

KR Market & the Mysore Road Flyover by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr


KR Market & the Mysore Road Flyover by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr


IMG_0413 by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Bangalore


----------



## Sriram27 (Sep 27, 2010)

Kalimera Christos!! Thanks a lot for the comment  I love Greece too!! Haven't been there though but have a whole bunch of mates from there!


----------



## Sriram27 (Sep 27, 2010)

Namma Bengalooru by code_martial, on Flickr

Bangalore cityscape in color infrared by Kaeurialias, on Flickr
During the Air Show

Air Show by NJ.., on Flickr

Athletes by Jayanth M, on Flickr

The Piazza by Amith Nag, on Flickr


----------



## Sriram27 (Sep 27, 2010)

Good morning Bangalore!!! by Rajarshi..., on Flickr

IMG_2825.jpg by Saad Faruque, on Flickr

HPIM2277 by Razzak Osman, on Flickr

HPIM2275 by Razzak Osman, on Flickr

A View of Bangalore from 13th Floor by Pramod D M, on Flickr

P1260644 by mjaniec, on Flickr

P1260644 by mjaniec, on Flickr


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

X-posting from india thread.



nandan_ks said:


> CC: Amit Nag


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by avinash2060 in India forum


avinash2060 said:


>


----------



## Sriram27 (Sep 27, 2010)

Jayadeva Underpass


Namma Bengaluru.... by Prathap Wagle's Repertory, on Flickr


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Some of my pics

Bang-a-lore 059 by HyaEagle, on Flickr


Bang-a-lore 072 by HyaEagle, on Flickr


Bang-a-lore 085 by HyaEagle, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great pics from Bangalore...:cheers:


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting from india thread.

Orion Mall Panorama by Amith Nag, on Flickr


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting from India thread

Taj Vivanta and Ascendas IT Park, Whitefield by 'SandFlash, on Flickr


----------



## carlcox (Dec 20, 2007)

A few pics of Bangalore.










CC:Radityar














































CC:tattie_chomper










CC:Moody










CC:Roopesh










Above & Beyond concert




























CC:etechnicolor


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures


----------



## carlcox (Dec 20, 2007)

*Nandi Hills*, 



















Courtesy:kkfotography

*Sunrise Point*










Courtesy:BijoyThomas


----------



## carlcox (Dec 20, 2007)

*1 MG Road* 










_Courtesy:myhsu_


----------



## carlcox (Dec 20, 2007)

*UB City*














































_Courtesy:erhard700_


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

Electronics city


Electronics city by AuburnMarshes, on Flickr


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

Bangalore Nights... by The Nocturnal Weirdo, on Flickr


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

Untitled by R E B E L â„¢Â®, on Flickr


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

Orion Mall


Orion Mall by Amith Nag, on Flickr


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

Orion Mall


Orion Mall by Amith Nag, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## carlcox (Dec 20, 2007)

*HRC*!










CC:xcalibr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous Orion Mall. :cheers2:


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting



Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> From the Brigade Metropolis blog:


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting. bangalore apartments.



Illusionist said:


> Purva Fountainsquare, Bangalore
> 
> Based on the city of Venice
> 
> ...


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting



India101 said:


> Prestige Shantiniketan, Bangalore 24 by Stephanie Booth, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Prestige Shantiniketan, Bangalore 23 by Stephanie Booth, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting



deekshith said:


> Orion Mall on an afternoon by Amith Nag, on Flickr
> 
> 
> UB City Piazza by Amith Nag, on Flickr


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

By Amith Nag on flikr


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting



Illusionist said:


> Purva Fountainsquare, Bangalore
> 
> Tons of more images in their flickr account:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/puravankaraprojects/


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

ITC Windsor Manor, Bangalore:




nandan_ks said:


> ITC Windsor, Bengaluru—ITC Windsor Manor by Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ITC Windsor, Bengaluru—Manor View by Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Public Library in central Bangalore:




nandan_ks said:


> Central Library Panorama by Amith Nag, on Flickr


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting



Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> From the Brigade Metropolis blog:


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

x posting


maddyvoldy said:


> CC: Shashidhar Punacha





maddyvoldy said:


> By: Pritham Dsouza


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

x posting


Suncity said:


> photo copyright Deep Goswami
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





carlcox said:


> Worldclass? Hell yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

x posting


maddyvoldy said:


> Above 3 pics CC: Sheraton Bangalore at Brigade Gateway





maddyvoldy said:


>





naveen_blr said:


> 20130511_103436 by naveenspatil, on Flickr


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

x posting


carlcox said:


> Meanwhile in Bangalore........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

x posting


maddyvoldy said:


> Copyright: Bhupinder Singh





nandan_ks said:


> CC: Viswa Keerthy S





maddyvoldy said:


> View from ITC Gardenia
> 
> 
> 
> ...





maddyvoldy said:


> CC: Vivek Renukaprasad


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

x posting


carlcox said:


> WTC, Bangalore
> 
> 
> 
> ...





engineer.akash said:


> CC Na.Dir
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nadircruise/7169008473/sizes/l/in/photostream/





India101 said:


> gadget talk by thezembo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> UB city tower by thezembo, on Flickr


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

x posting


deekshith said:


> View from Anita's (Bangalore) 5 by Stephanie Booth, on Flickr


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

x posting


maddyvoldy said:


> Copyright: Srinidhi S





carlcox said:


> All rights reserved by *UK in India*


----------



## EZRT (Jun 8, 2015)

Awesome views of the great city of Bangalore! Thanks folks for posting such wonderful pics!


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Edited due to wrong photo


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

Bangalore is looking really good


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*B'lore Galore*

All credit to the photographers and SSC India forumers



strike2 said:


> Majestic Brigade by shreyas91, on Flickr





World8115 said:


> _TOI epaper_


----------

